# Bread board tenon ?



## JerryLH (Oct 23, 2014)

Short version. My table top is 1- 3/4" thick. The width of the table top is 44". Question 1 - How long & wide would/should the tenons be? Question 2 - Should there be a small void between the end of the tenon & mortise? General Question 3 - How many tenons would You make on such a bread board end? Thanks, I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## gtrgeo (Mar 22, 2017)

On a table I did last year I made the tenon the whole width minus ~1" on each end. I left 1/4" on each end in the mortise to allow for expansion. The only part of the tenon that is glued is the center. I left it long enough to go through the breadboard end and wedged it with a contrasting wood to add a little visual interest. I get around 1/16" of growthon each edge as the seasons change. So far it is holding up. 
I have done them in the past in similar construction without the through tenon. Used slotted holes in the tenon with dowels secured from underneath just shy of the top surface. This was something I believe I learned from Norm. Those have held up for better than 15 years.


----------



## JerryLH (Oct 23, 2014)

> On a table I did last year I made the tenon the whole width minus ~1" on each end. I left 1/4" on each end in the mortise to allow for expansion. The only part of the tenon that is glued is the center. I left it long enough to go through the breadboard end and wedged it with a contrasting wood to add a little visual interest. I get around 1/16" of growthon each edge as the seasons change. So far it is holding up.
> I have done them in the past in similar construction without the through tenon. Used slotted holes in the tenon with dowels secured from underneath just shy of the top surface. This was something I believe I learned from Norm. Those have held up for better than 15 years.
> 
> I can understand how the center tenon is glued & wedged. What did you do with the outboard tenons? Are the wedged - does it allow for movement? Thanks - I really like the center coming all the way thru.
> ...


----------



## gtrgeo (Mar 22, 2017)

Jerry,
It is one continuous tenon cut back in length where it does not go through the breadboard end. I glued at the center where it goes through and the rest is floating in a continuous mortise.

George


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Jerry - I was wondering the same thing when I was making a desk with breadboard ends. There are a number of articles out there on breadboard end. This might help - Breadboard ends - Woodcraft

Search "tenons for long breadboard ends" if you want to read more articles.


----------



## gtrgeo (Mar 22, 2017)

One other thing I forgot to mention. You will want to create a slight cup in your breadboard end on the side which will face inward. This way the ends always stay tight to the shoulder on your table tenon. I found it easier to create this cup with hand planes prior to cutting the mortise.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Here's a bit of a guideline…










You can adjust dimensions to fit the size of your table. I'd probably use 3 long tenons as in the picture and make them all about 1/2" thick.

*Edit:* I just realized that Earl's link went to the same image! oh well…


----------



## JerryLH (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks to all for taking the time to help - I appreciate it.


----------

